# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1990s >  NABBA 3ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2.6.1996

## rorocoleman

MUSCLEMAG ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ - ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟΣ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΣ - 1996 
ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ 1996  NABBA

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

*ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ,ΟΛΟΙ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΟΓΚΟ ΩΡΑΙΕΣ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ.
ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 17 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΞΑΝΑΒΡΕΘΗΚΑΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΛΕΞΗ ΚΟΚΑΡΙΔΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΡΗΤΗ ΣΤΟΝ Μρ. ΚΡΗΤΗ 2013.
*

----------


## kok

Γειά σου φίλε Διονύση,
Πραγματικά, τόσα χρόνια έχουν περάσει και αν δεν το είχες αναφέρει ούτε που θα το είχα προσέξει. Τότε ήμουν νέος στην Ελλάδα και δεν γνώριζα πολλούς αθλητές προσωπικά, με τα χρόνια όμως όλο και κάπου εχουμε σμίξει και γνωριστεί όλοι μας. Έχουμε βρεθεί μαζί στη σκηνή, έχουμε βρεθεί μαζί σε κριτική επιτροπή, τι άλλο μένει???

----------

